# Flordia



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Howdy
Is anyone headed to Flordia for spring break??
sunny


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just got back but Orlando was too far to take the trailer so we had to fly.

It was a great week, with perfect weather.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah!

In my dreams!









Have a great time without us anyway!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

We're heading to the Keys.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We leave on the 14th for Florida. But we are going without the Outback, there is no room on the cruise ship for it.

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> We leave on the 14th for Florida. But we are going without the Outback, there is no room on the cruise ship for it.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]98915[/snapback]​


Have a great trip Gary and have a drink for me









Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> We leave on the 14th for Florida. But we are going without the Outback, there is no room on the cruise ship for it.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]98915[/snapback]​


Gary, 
You just seem to have the bestest ideas!! LOL. Enjoy your cruise!! I hope to be taking one, soon, but, for now, I've got my OB back, and I'm so happy! Now, to reload the thing!!








Darlene action


----------

